# Moderator



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

I was visiting partsman today. Yup, he is sort of my neighbour, he is about 40 miles west of me. Was out to check on manuals and parts for Ellie-Mae and my Cub-22 Mower, and to look at David's computer.

He has not been able to connect to the internet. His O/S is corrupt and needs to be redone - which I will be doing over the next day or so. It will probably be Tuesday or Wednesday before he can come get the computer, so he will be off-line until then.

Sorry for the inconvenience, but it cannot be helped.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks spook291*

I wonder where he was yesterday tell him he wont get kick off i like him to much.:thumbsup: :cheers: :smiles: At least he got you to post something:smiles: Have a good weekend:hello: 
Jody


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Jody:

No problem. David was kind of concerned, didn't want anyone to think he had abandoned them 

Oh, hope my sig line is not too long. As a Vet, I think it is apropos, but I can change it if it is too long.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I like it*

No i don't think its to long have seen longer. I like it need more like like yours:friends: 
Jody


----------

